# Hardie Panel Installation - Weight



## Radioreid (Mar 20, 2009)

I have installed that stuff before and yes it is really heavy. If you must use it, vs a wood product, I would recommend renting quality scaffolding to ensure safety when installing. Then it is just a matter of man handling it up and fasten.


----------



## kawendtco (Oct 5, 2007)

we have used this product numerous times and i HATE it. it is so heavy, there are no ship laps for water intrusion, etc, and it is very fragile. when we install it, we make sure that all flashing z-bar is placed properly under tyvek, and as we install each sheet, we place a strip of 30#felt behind joint as well and make sure it is over the front of z-bar. 

then we caulk the edge we are butting into with a 50 yr acrylic latex siliconized caulking, slide the next sheet against it and fasten. wipe down caulking joint with a damp rag, not wet, and go to the next piece. 

we use a rubber nose tip on our guns and use full headed electro galvanized nails. make sure pressure is set so you don't blow through the siding, since it is only 5/16 thick. head of fastener should pull snug against the face of the siding, but not breaking through the faace.


----------

